# Wild things in Skeggy



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
for the first time in ages i`ve got a full bank holiday weekend off from work & i`m dead keen to make the most of it . The missus fancys going to Skegness for a bit of camping but as many will know booking a camp site last minute is next to impossible so the next option is Wild camping. Has anyone any hotspots for this area.

Thanks in advance Andy.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are in the C&CC check out their Temporary Holiday Sites. Usually very good value and well organised.


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Skeggy Sites*

I think North Shore Holiday Centre has vacancies (but you will be expected to change plots every night) if you contact them say you are will to change plots each day. Contact number 01754 763815. Nice site and only just under a walkable mile to resort centre, and not badly priced. We are booked in for 2 nights this weekend.

Regards

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Try here..

http://www.sycamorelakes.co.uk/

They have a very large touring site


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Also try Pinetrees they usually have lots of room and an evening club as well


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks to all who put forward some ideas, managed to get a spot on a site called Orchard park on walls lane, Ingoldsmel. Very friendly owners & a good time was had by all.

Cheers Andy.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rockerboots said:


> ....a spot on a site called Orchard park on walls lane, Ingoldsmel


I know it. It can sometimes bring a whole new meaning to "wild camping". 

Dougie.


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

*Former resident - late reply!*

Hi,

I used to live in SkegVegas as it's affectionately known and if i was to return in the Van it'd be the South end of Seacroft Esplanade, overlooking the lagoon, which is about a 20-30min walk along the sand dunes back into town. However it's quite far out if you want the nightlife and wilder than most might like.

May i also recommend the Quorn Hotel - it's owned by my uncle! And don't go in the tower arcade, it's fixed!

cheers.


----------

